# Affiliated colleges in India and WES



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi All 

My brother would like to study computer science at PIMS PIMS | Management and Science Programs in Bangalore, PIMS is affiliated with Bangalore University. My question is after he graduates, Can he get his degree recognized from WES? will he face any issue?
Because I did not see PIMS in WES directory


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you did not see his university on WES site, I suspect it does not qualify.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Raj2030 said:


> Because I did not see PIMS in WES directory



That should be a major hint.


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you all for your reply 

I understand if the college is not listed it will not be acceptable. But usually, colleges who have an affiliation with a well-known university in India awarded the degree certificate from the Affiliated University. So in my case, the final certificate will be from Bangalore University. 

I hope if anyone in India know about this post it here please.


----------



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

Raj2030 said:


> Thank you all for your reply
> 
> I understand if the college is not listed it will not be acceptable. But usually, colleges who have an affiliation with a well-known university in India awarded the degree certificate from the Affiliated University. So in my case, the final certificate will be from Bangalore University.
> 
> I hope if anyone in India know about this post it here please.


Check if Bangalore University is available in WES directory. If not, then get the education evaluation from any other vendor like IQAS or any other which is approved by Canada on their website and check if your university falls in their directory.


----------



## ggsyne (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi All,


I have selected WES as the assessment authority for qualifications. But the process is delayed coz of university delays. Is there any validity or time period in which we should lodge all the documents with WES? Is it having any expiry for applications?

Regards
G


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What does the WES website say?

They'd have the most up to date _and accurate_ information regarding their terms and conditions.


----------

